# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Обновление PHP

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги,

мы переехали на PHP 5.2.5. С точки зрения теории вероятности могут иметь место перебои в работе скриптов. Если вы заметите неисправности в работе форума или сайта, сообщайте о них здесь.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Мало памяти выделено http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p=151811&postcount=4

----------


## NickGolovko

Обновлены лимиты для PHP:

предел памяти - 80 МБ,

предел загружаемого файла - 80 МБ,

предел исполнения скрипта - 300 сек.

----------

